# root canal treatment on medical card ?



## JEON50 (29 Jun 2010)

My 17 year old soon has his owm medical card, needs two fillings, by the dentist next week, but also needs Root Canal Treatment which he was told he needs to pay for as it is not covered by the Medical Card. He is just finished the Leaving Certificate.

Is Root Canal Covered by the Medical Card


----------



## Marietta (29 Jun 2010)

I doubt he will be covered according to [broken link removed]

_Under the proposed cuts, treatments including fillings and root canal work will only be allowed in approved emergency circumstances. “The HSE plan would mean patients with tooth decay will be offered an option of extraction or antibiotics. They will have no possibility of the tooth being filled or saved,”_


----------



## zippidydo (2 Jul 2010)

*root canal treatment*

I was on to medical card section in HSE about this last week. I was told if the tooth is one of top or bottom front 6 and your dentist deems it emergency then u are covered under the medical card. Good luck!!


----------

